# Meet Amber's cousin!!!



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I love it, Shirley! Amber looked tired! LOL


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL that was fun to watch! Bobby can sure hold his own haha..it's great they can be such good buddies, thanks


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

What a fun video. Molly was up in the kitchen with me and seemed to be picking up the audio. Her ears perked up and she was trying to figure out where the sound was coming from.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

They have a nice patio to play on but of course have to choose the dirt on the side to roll around in!! They look like they're having such fun!!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I love to watch dogs having that kind of fun! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

He's so cute Shirley! If there's one dog I don't think I'd ever have the energy to keep up with, it's gotta be a jack russell. Glad he tired out your girl though.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

And here is la piece de resistance!!! The nap of the year!! I never thought Amber could share a bed with another dog at her age!!










A few house later my girl went to bed like a princess and slept until 8am for the first time!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

MarleyLove said:


> Glad he tired out your girl though.


LOL!!! May I ask why? - (GRRRRR message is too short!! GRRRRR that should do it)


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Shirley said:


> LOL!!! May I ask why? - (GRRRRR message is too short!! GRRRRR that should do it)


Just because it's sometimes nice to have a really exhausted golden.  I know the nights that Marley has been to puppy day care are so nice and peaceful.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

What a great video - it's nice to see two doggies playing well together.  I love the shot of Amber on the sofa. She looks soooo comfy!


----------

